# Flat white



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in my favourite coffee house in the US today and the staff tell me a srtory about an English woman who came in the plasce and asked for a cappuchino with no foam. They questioned what she actually wanted, was it a latte?? No it was actually explained to them she wanted a flat white, they had really no idea what she was talking about. I was asked and I had to admit to my ignorance.

can anyone please explain just what they understand by a "Flat white" please


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The official definition varies but a Flat White is traditionally served as a double espresso in a 5.5 or 6oz cup, with 55-60c textured milk (a creamy texture), 'folded in' to the espresso base

In a good flat white you shouldn't have separated layers of espresso, milk and foam


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Eyedee, what's your favourite coffee house in the US? Just curious, as I'm a US expat.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Frontside Grind, it's in North Conway NH.

Austin Orth the owner and chief barista not only makes consistantly good coffee but he roasts it as well, It gets my vote every time.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Eyedee, it seems that there is no fixed definition as to what constitutes a flat white. Even on Australian forums (the FW originally comes from Oz) there is a lot of confusion over the definition of Latte, Flat Whites and Cappuccinos. Lattes tend to be served in glasses whereas Flat Whites are served in cups. In some places it is about the proportion of coffee to milk: 1:1.5 = Flat White; 1:2 = Cappuccino; 1:3 = Latte. Other sources say that the amount of foam on top is the defining feature with Cappuccinos having the most and Flat Whites the least. Yet others claim that Lattes and Flat Whites use wetter foam and Cappuccinos a dryer foam.

It would be fair to say that a Flat White is whatever you say it is. I would probably aim for something more concentrated than a Latte or Cappuccino with a little less foam than a Cappuccino, served in a cup.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

There is a mammoth thread on the flat White on here somewhere. Give me a we and I'll find the link: BRB!

EDIT: Here it is: Flat White is not a new type of drink loads of info/spec/history etc. To help you here!

Lee


----------

